# Anyone bought Campinggaz 907 refill in France recently?



## sololite (Jul 17, 2018)

My two Campinggaz 907’s need refilling before we head off on a trip to Spain and wondered if anyone knew the price to swap empty 907 for new in France please.

Our local UK dealer is charging £34 so wondering if it’s worth hanging on till we get to France 

Thanks


----------



## dalspa (Jul 17, 2018)

Try Googling Decathlon.fr or, say, Decathlon Saumur or Decathlon Calais.


----------



## winks (Jul 17, 2018)

Was talking to couple at Cite Europe at the tunnel who had just changed a 907 and they said it was very good value.

Cheers

H


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 17, 2018)

I bought one from a Hyper U  19.90 Euros.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 17, 2018)

The Castorama chain sell the 907 exchange (recharge) for 25.49€
IIRC, a few months ago.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 17, 2018)

Byronic said:


> The Castorama chain sell the 907 exchange (recharge) for 25.49€
> IIRC, a few months ago.





Recharge butane 907 CAMPINGAZ | Castorama


----------



## Byronic (Jul 17, 2018)

winks said:


> Was talking to couple at Cite Europe at the tunnel who had just changed a 907 and they said it was very good value.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



Compared to the UK, perhaps. But still a very expensive way to buy
gas. Only resort to if there's no viable alternative or for convenience.


----------



## witzend (Jul 17, 2018)

Most Hyper markets sell them in store take your empties to customer services for a voucher to use at the till


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 17, 2018)

If your van will only take Camping Gaz cylinders,have you considered the Gaslow refillable equivalent bottle,saves the bother of finding an exchange http://www.gaslowdirect.com/epages/...s/cyujrhdmmu67/Categories/Gaslow_Refillables?


----------



## Byronic (Jul 17, 2018)

witzend said:


> Most Hyper markets sell them in store take your empties to customer services for a voucher to use at the till



They do. Some close to the UK price though, Carrefour for one.
Polar Bear's Hyper U seems like the best price, so long as it's 
economically convenient of course.


----------



## winks (Jul 17, 2018)

Gaslow R67 2.7kg Refillable Cylinder 1 with Level Gauge | Buy now from gasproducts.co.uk

Food for thought.

Cheers

H


----------



## Caz (Jul 17, 2018)

I went to France last september. Was quoted about £36 for a new bottle here so I waited till I was over there. It was about £18 in Super u - so half the price compared to UK.


----------



## sololite (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Sounds like the price differential makes it worthwhile to hang on till we get to France


----------



## Colinsmiff (Aug 14, 2018)

*Camping gaz UK rip off*

Don't know why but prices for camping gaz in the UK are a rip off. I have refillable gas on my van but also carried a 907 for my portable BBQ. We were in southern Italy last year when the inevitable happened (I have since had a gaspoint fitted to my van) It was difficult to find but with the help of a local I managed to source a refill at a hire shop, 18 Euros, compared to the UK price of £30-35. How do Camping gaz justify the price difference.


----------



## spigot (Aug 14, 2018)

Colinsmiff said:


> How do Camping gaz justify the price difference.



It's not the fault of Camping Gaz, in Morocco a 907 refill is under £2.00. Over here in UK, the franchise is handled by Calor, who are the biggest Rip-Off merchants around.

I fill mine 2 at a time at the autogas pump for £7.00 for the two. I have an exterior filler point fitted to my car to enable this, but this is no good when running out abroad in the van.

If you can hang out till Spain, go to a small town ferreteria (ironmongers), where an exchange will cost 12-16 euros.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 14, 2018)

There are ways to get one over Calor, and that is to refill a Camping Gaz off one of
their big bottles. Not that I'm advocating anyone doing this, of course.


----------



## witzend (Aug 14, 2018)

Byronic said:


> They do. Some close to the UK price though, .



Well I've never bought one but have took particular notice on many occasions and never saw one above 20€ yet


----------



## Byronic (Aug 14, 2018)

witzend said:


> Well I've never bought one but have took particular notice on many occasions and never saw one above 20€ yet



Well 2 of us have identified Castorama selling at 25.67€.
A refill on ebay UK = £25.

Not too far off level pegging. And there's a fair chance of the £ and the €
hitting parity in the not too distant future.:sad:


----------



## Margaret (Aug 29, 2018)

sololite said:


> My two Campinggaz 907’s need refilling before we head off on a trip to Spain and wondered if anyone knew the price to swap empty 907 for new in France please.
> 
> Our local UK dealer is charging £34 so wondering if it’s worth hanging on till we get to France
> 
> Thanks



We always wait until we get to France, it is so much cheaper. We have paid on average 21 Euros and generally get them at the larger supermarket chains - Intermarche, SuperU and others. We have been charged £35 in the UK so don't bother here now. We have paid 15.50 Euros in Spain but I think this was a bargain but they are there to be had. Good travels.:wave:


----------



## bilbao camper (Aug 29, 2018)

Intermarche charge 21euro with exchange


----------



## Caz (Aug 29, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Well 2 of us have identified Castorama selling at 25.67€.
> A refill on ebay UK = £25.
> 
> Not too far off level pegging. And there's a fair chance of the £ and the €
> hitting parity in the not too distant future.:sad:



If you mean this one at £24.99, it's collection only from Huddersfield but anyway it's a 904 which is only half the size of the 907 that is about £35 at most places in the UK.  CAMPING GAZ 904 REFILL 7091044287413 | eBay


----------



## sololite (Oct 27, 2018)

Just managed to get a couple of 907 refills near Chantilly from a Castorama for 24 euros a piece. Quite a saving from UK stores I use. Free WiFi in car park too .


----------

